# Volp's Ear Slingshot made by Dedo



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi folks, I'm glad to show you a video review of an amazing slingshot I recieved from my friend Dedo.
The Volp's Ear Slingshot made by Dedo in cherry wood.
Thank to Dedo for this gift and thanks to Volp for release the template to him.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Looking good Marco. Awesome trades go on on this site. I am happy to be a part of some good ones myself. Thanks for sharing and nice shooting.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------

